# SURF - Bull Red & Shark Gear



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

this is my first post so I apologize for the novel

My current rig is a Battle 6000 with a Prevail 11' (25lb mono). I want to get a larger set up for surf fishing and I am looking at the Penn Spinfisher 10500 paired with a Penn Prevail 12'. I have read several great reviews on the Spinfisher, including Allen Hawk's, but I have also read several bad reviews of mechanical failure due to the gears & drag not being designed to handle truly large fish running the drag out on a regular basis. 
My plan is to try braid with this set up (newbie to braid). My goal is to cast into the second gut and potentially beyond the third bar. I typically fish with 5nbait but think I may need to go to 6nbait hoping this larger set up with braid (smaller line diameter for distance and reel capacity) will allow me to target these areas. I understand the dynamics of casting and wind resistance, my normal bait is half a mullet (6-8"), so this may be hindering my distance too. 
I am extremely nervous about being able to guide line with my thumb while fighting fish on conventional reels. I have already considered conventional reels but don't feel confident in my abilities to do both at the same time. lol

I would really appreciate everyone's thoughts on purchasing the Spinfisher 10500 to cast the deeper areas. *Is my plan and objective way off base????*


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The spinfisher is a good reel and you shouldn't have any problems with it unless you dunk it. Hitting the second gut from the beach shouldn't be a problem, but to get past the 3rd bar your gonna have to wade out some to cast. I can hit the 3rd bar with just a weight, but not with a leader and bait.


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I typically fish on the east side of SLP or beach access 5 at surfside. I can land on the second bar, with some effort, when throwing 5nbait but never past the second bar. What are your thoughts on increasing distance using braid and 6-8nbait? Will the braid allow for a noticeable difference in distance?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bosox76 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I typically fish on the east side of SLP or beach access 5 at surfside. I can land on the second bar, with some effort, when throwing 5nbait but never past the second bar. What are your thoughts on increasing distance using braid and 6-8nbait? Will the braid allow for a noticeable difference in distance?


It will help but you will still need to get out into the water and wade a bit like sharkchum said before casting in order to get into that third gut. I fish pretty close to the same area you are talking about and getting to that third gut with a chunk of bait, leader and weight is pretty difficult as some of those bars are really wide.


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

And welcome to the site!!


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Sounds like you are ready to go once the weather clears! Tight lines.:texasflag


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Guys. I am happy to be here and looking forward to hitting the surf.
what effect will the freshwater run-off have on surf fishing in these areas?


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

*Stuff*

I goto the surf to fish on a weekly basis during week, if you can get away during the week and meet me when I go fishing I'd be more than happy to help you out with some casting techniques and setups - you can cast with all my gear prior to buying your own.

Firstly, the reel you're looking at might be too big, what is the length of your rod? If no more than 10ft you shouldn't be using a bigger reel than an 8000 size and even that is pushing it, there are however exceptions to the rule but not the norm.

I would run a small diameter 50lb braid max if you're planning on catching sharks too - if not, I would run 30lb braid for Reds and Big Uglies. Yes, braid will make a huge difference not only in casting distance but drag on line in water, sensitivity of bit and feel when fighting a fish.

Not many people will be able to cast half a mullet into the 3rd gut, unless they have done some really good wading. Leaders, sinkers and a non aero dynamic bait aka mullet make it difficult to gain a good casting distance.

Hope that I've made some sense.

Cheers for now


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

PS - conventional reel and longer rod will allow you to cast bigger baits using mono as topshot however, using braid on a spinning reel with the same rod will outcast a conventional using a smaller bait/sinker. You almost need to decide how you're going to approach it and do it


----------



## surfslayer (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks GeeTee. I am considering pairing the 10500 with a 12' Prevail. My thought is this will allow for plenty of line capacity and a stronger reel for sharks. My primary objective is to get well into the second gut with large bait. I think casting into the third gut may be a dream at this point. Haha. Having a large reel such as the 10500 will also let me yak bait out if I ever decide to buy a kayak. My schedule is crazy during the week but I will definitely take you up on your offer if ever I get the opportunity. I hope to hit the surf alot more this year. I only get down there about once a month, which isnt enough to keep me up to speed with the conditions and bites.


----------

